# Blasc Client funktioniert nur 1 mal



## Dukles (28. November 2007)

Folgendes Problem stellt sich bei mir:

Schritt 1: Blasc Client Runtergeladen und installiert

Schritt 2: Einstellungen; Erste Auffälligkeit, wenn ich Einstellungen mit "übernehmen" bestätigen will bekomme ich die Nachricht "unbekannter Fehler"

Schritt 3: WoW starten, alles funktioniert normal, Bosskills werden aufgezeichnet und korrekt übertragen, Equip wird aktualisiert. Alles wunderbar ... noch.

Schritt 4: PC runterfahren schlafen gehen, aufwachen PC starten, Blasc starten, lesen: 

BLASC 2.2 hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden.

Nichts geht mehr, muss Blasc deinstallieren und dann wieder bei Schritt 1 beginnen. Auf die Dauer etwas nervig, wenn man bei jedem Neustart des PC´s auch Blasc neu installieren muss.

Tipps? Anregungen? Hinweise? Mitleidende?


Edit sagt: erstes auftreten war glaube ich nach dem Update am 26.10. Zwischenzeitlich hat es mal ne kurze Zeit keine Probleme gegeben, aber seit ca. einer Woche wieder täglich.


----------



## Darkon84 (28. November 2007)

weiter oben ist schon ein threat zu dem thema

Gruß Darkon


----------



## Dukles (3. Dezember 2007)

Trotz Suche hab ich irgendwie bisher noch keine Lösung zu dem Problem gefunden und langsam nervt es wirklich sehr, jeden Tag Blasc neu zu installieren, wenn man seine Accounts aktuell halten will.

Die Threads "Weiter oben" waren auch nicht aufschlußreich, da dort bisher soweit ich gesehen hab auch keine Antworten mit einer Lösung gepostet wurden. 

Ich hab mir nochmal Gedanken gemacht, wann das Problem wirklich seinen Lauf nahm und muss meine Aussage oben korrigieren. Das Problem entstand als ich 2 Accounts angelegt habe und 2 Charaktere des 2. Accounts meinem Hauptaccount zugeordnet hab. Diese werden nun auch bei Blasc angezeigt, allerdings ist seit dieser Einstellung das Problem aufgetreten. Vielleicht kann das ja zur Lösungshilfe beitragen, denn so langsam macht´s so keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## Jetonia (3. Dezember 2007)

hallo,

also bei mir besteht nun das selbe problem! Nach dem letzten Start von Blasc hat sich mein rechner das update geladen und installiert (das, mit welchem der boss-zähler für die alten instanzen eingeführt wurde), lief dann einige stunden einwandfrei während einer WoW-Session und nach einem Rechnerneustart Sense... BLASC 2.2 hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden. Seit dem krieg ich's nicht mehr zum Laufen.
Suchen nach Threads weiter oben brachte bei mir keinen Erfolg, also wenn es schon einen Lösung weiter oben gibt, verlinkt doch einfach gleich mit den Thread.
Weiß jemand Rat? (oder einen Link?^^)
Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Grüße


----------



## Dukles (21. Dezember 2007)

So, 2 Wochen ist es jetzt gut gegangen. Gestern das Update gefahren und schon beginnt der Spaß heute wieder von vorne.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gieser (21. Dezember 2007)

Dukles schrieb:


> So, 2 Wochen ist es jetzt gut gegangen. Gestern das Update gefahren und schon beginnt der Spaß heute wieder von vorne.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich schließe mich hier gleich mal dem Problem an, hab das auch seit dem letzten Update wieder...


----------



## Dukles (10. Januar 2008)

Neues Jahr .... altes Problem ... und langsam machts kein Spaß mehr ...


----------



## Logeras (10. Januar 2008)

Selbes Problem Blasc startet nicht automatisch  wenn ich Windows hochfahre. Update funktion läuft wen ich Blasc von Hand starte. Gehe ich dann in die Einstellungen ist auf einmal Autostart deaktiviert. Aktiviere ich Autostart wieder und drücke Übernehmen kommt die Fehlermeldung "unbekannter Fehler" und Blasc schliesst sich selbstständig.

Deinstallieren und Neuinstallieren hat nix gebracht.

Komischerweise ist dieses Problem erst aufgetreten nachdem vor ca. 1-2 Wochen ein Problem mit dem Realmpool Sturmangriff war und einige WoW-User sich nicht einloggen konnten.


----------



## Dukles (16. Januar 2008)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier. Problem bleibt hartnäckig bestehen. Jeden Tag auf´s neue.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsa (16. Januar 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=28395

hab ich gestern auch gepostet.

*bisherleidernochkeineAntwort*


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2008)

Tsa schrieb:


> *bisherleidernochkeineAntwort*



Weil leider zu den gleichen Themen immer wieder neue Threads aufgehen. Wenn wir in jedem Beitrag reagieren sollen, der aufgeht, dann geht leider auch Zeit für die Weiterentwicklung des Clients verloren. Wie aber schon mehrfach geschrieben, lesen wir die hier verfassten Beiträge, nehmen die Hinweise auf und nutzen Euer Feedback um Fehler global zu beseiten, auch wenn das etwas dauert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arelius (22. Januar 2008)

Ich hab jetzt seit mehreren Wochen das oben genannte Problem und habe nach der ca 300sten Neuinstallation einfach aufgegeben BLASC zu nutzen. Es ist echt ein großartiges tool und vor allem der Addon Bereich gefällt mir sehr, aber ich habe einfach keine Lust immer wieder alles neu installieren zu müssen. 

Einstellungen geändert und auf OK oder ÜBERNEHMEN geklickt = Unbekannter Fehler
Addon aktualisiert oder runter geladen bedeutet, dass man ohne Neuinstallation nicht mehr in den Addon Bereich kommt, weil man immer wieder das Fenster mit der Aktualisierung bekommt.

Wenn man dann blasc beendet und neu startet, bekommt man die oben genannte Fehlermeldung "BLASC hat einen Fehler verursacht und muss beendet werden"

Bitte sagt bescheid, wenn hierfür ein Bugfix besteht. Ich bin dann mit Freude wieder bereit BLASC zu benutzen. Aber bis dahin muss BLASC sich leider gehackt legen.


----------



## Furi-Ookami (22. Februar 2008)

Hier nur mal zur Hilfe für die Buffis (zumindest hoffe ich das es hilft)

Selbes Prob 

AppName: blasc.exe     
AppVer: 2.2.5.208	 
ModName: kernel32.dll   
ModVer: 5.1.2600.1106	 
Offset: 00013887

Windows XP (Service Pack 1)

Ihr packt das schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Locker bleiben BLASC is cool, aber wenns ne weile nich läuft geht die Welt doch nicht unter ^^

Gruß Furi-Ookami


----------



## Orkato (24. Februar 2008)

Furi-Ookami schrieb:


> Hier nur mal zur Hilfe für die Buffis (zumindest hoffe ich das es hilft)
> 
> Selbes Prob
> 
> ...



Tja, ist schon dumm wenn man sein XP nicht auf SP2 bekommt und sich dann wundert das neue Programme dann probleme machen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..............

cu
Micha


----------



## Sess (25. Februar 2008)

Ich hatte das Problem vor einiger Zeit schonmal und es ist jetzt wiedergekehrt.. 

Es liegt wahrscheinlich an den buffed-Buddies.

Hab das Buffed-Buddies Plugin bei der Installation einfach mal nicht angehakt und siehe da, es funzt.
Keine Ahnung was da falsch läuft, aber ohne das Plugin funktioniert es! (Zumindest bei mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Myala (26. Februar 2008)

Allen die Handschüttel, geht mir auch so.

Myala


----------



## Furi-Ookami (27. Februar 2008)

Orkato schrieb:


> Tja, ist schon dumm wenn man sein XP nicht auf SP2 bekommt und sich dann wundert das neue Programme dann probleme machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dir is schon klar das mit Service Pack 2 sogut wie nichts mehr funzt an Spielen ? Jedenfalls ist das bei mir so und bisslang hat auch ansonsten nichts gemuckt. Und wenn du mal rumfragst werden dir einige Leute das gleiche erzählen. Ein Kumpel von mir hat Blasc und SP1 und aus unerklärlichen Gründen gehts bei ihm. Denke mal daran kanns nich liegen.


----------



## Vincent (7. März 2008)

Ich hab auch das Problem und brauche dringend Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffe Ihr könnt bald sagen woran das liegt und dann natürlich auch wie man es los wird


----------



## felixdabayer (14. März 2008)

Ich hatte das Problem vor einiger Zeit schonmal und es ist jetzt wiedergekehrt..

Es liegt wahrscheinlich an den buffed-Buddies.

Hab das Buffed-Buddies Plugin bei der Installation einfach mal nicht angehakt und siehe da, es funzt.
Keine Ahnung was da falsch läuft, aber ohne das Plugin funktioniert es! (Zumindest bei mir wink.gif )
Genauso is es bei mir auch


----------

